# Ed's Roofing Project



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Ed posted a picture of a house that he is bidding on, for me to change the roofing step by step in the forum. 

The first thing I did was import it into the software (click on Design with Your Photos on the Open Tab).

Once it is in the software as shown below, I clicked on Define New Region


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

I select Roofing


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

And then because it is far away, I zoom right in and outline one of the roofing regions using the outline tool.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

This house should expect to look prestigious when the rendering is complete.

I can't wait.

I think I will have Lisa follow along on her desk top computer tomorrow with this example.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I just tried it to follow your instructions so far, but I can't get it to allow me.

*Import Wizard:*

*Step 1*
Browse
Upload Photo
Photo Shows Up With Full Grid Lines On Entire Screen

*Step 2*
Straighten
Not Required In My Opinion

*Step 3*
Crop
Not Required In My Opinion

*Step 4*
Brightness
Not Required In My Opinion

*Step 5* 
Set Scale
????? 
It says to use a door or something else I know the measurements of.
I did not know I had to measure anything.



This does not seem t be the same method that you are proceeding with in your tutorial follow along instructions. Oh, For Heavens Sake, don't tell me I have to read the instructions. I'm a guy. We don't need any stinking instructions. I'll request that either you or Lisa tell me what I need to do next.

Do I need to somehow, turn off the Import Wizard and Do It Without Prompts?

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, setting the scale is important, so I should have mentioned it. The point is to tell the software how large to make the images of the products so that everything looks in proportion. 

Click once at the top of one of the windows and then click at the bottom of the window. A box will come up asking for a measurement, just give your best guess at how big the window is. If the shingles don't end up looking like they are the right size, you can just readjust it later.

Sorry!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

See, what I told you in Patricks thread with his siding makeover. I need a RenoWorks For Dummies tutorial.

Don't skip any steps for expediency, please. You don't necessarily need the screen shots for every step, but the Step by Step written instructions would be helpful.

Ed


----------



## Confused (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Morning,

I have done everything you have shown me how to do so far. I want to thank you for your help

Lisa


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Lisa,

Did you get it to work up to the same point as Robyn?

I got an e-mail from her, that she will not be in today, but if you need assistance, she left the phone # in my e-mail account. It got put into the Bulk folder if you need the contact information.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Robyn,

Lisa already has a good handle on this, so we will be playing around with it more next week.

Trying to do a split color on the same roof plane at the same time. Thats what my friend at a seminar showed me 2 years ago.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

That's good that you guys have a handle on it but I will still finish it off. 

I ended up masking out a little bit of the trees that were going over top of the roof, I probably could have skipped it but I decided to do it anyway.

Step 5
I zoomed right in again and used the paint brush at it's smallest setting to get the lines on the tree


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

So to do that I clicked on Define Foreground, and then selected the paint brush tool on the tools tab, and then clicked on the left hand arrow of the paint brush until it was all the way left.

I then just clicked over the branches to outline them. It takes a steady hand but can be erased by right clicking if any mistakes are made.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Step 6
I then continued to Define New Region and Select Roofing for each section on the roof

I used the outline tool for each region and outlined them by left-clicking at each corner of the different regions. 

There are a lot of regions but it will look best by defining them each separately so that when I do the perspective, the shingles are all on the right plane.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh, please continue.

When I stated Lisa had a handle on it, that was just for the most basic representation of it. I would like to see what tols also can be used for and if you do something different than she did.

Already, she did not do each separate plane as individuals, but outlined them all together and I corrected her on that point, since I knew it would throw the end result perspective into a quagmire.

Quick question. How to get the different colors for each roof section plane?

Ed


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish I had a Microsoft rep sit here and explain step by step about Excel for me.
All I get is that little paperclip guy.

I probably will never use this software (unless you get some really cool tile picker for bath remodels), but I have total respect for the RenoWorks crew now.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

MattCoops said:


> I wish I had a Microsoft rep sit here and explain step by step about Excel for me.
> All I get is that little paperclip guy.
> 
> I probably will never use this software (unless you get some really cool tile picker for bath remodels), but I have total respect for the RenoWorks crew now.


Yeah Matt, I remember about a year ago when I was inquiring into the feasability of this software, that you did a premo feature rendering in Sketchup.

They do have video tutorials on the web for the Excel and other things, if you really are interested.

Ed


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Sketchup is just my tool of choice.
The only thing I'd use this Reno software for would be for exterior painting.
But I can do color changes on photos using Photoshop.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

How hard is PhotoShop to learn?

I would like to learn it, just as a course of doing business and improving my skills.

But, if you get the full Professional Version of RenoWorks, you can input the actual manufacturers and their precise image colors and styles, at least to the capability of the monitor and printer.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Robyn Rayner said:


> Step 6
> I then continued to Define New Region and Select Roofing for each section on the roof
> 
> I used the outline tool for each region and outlined them by left-clicking at each corner of the different regions.
> ...


 
I will have Lisa get back on tomorrow, so that she can see about the individual sections requirement to be individually outlined, for proper perspective in relation to the entire home and to each other opposing sectional plane.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

> Quick question. How to get the different colors for each roof section plane?


Every time you define a new region a new color will appear for a total of five colors. In this case, even though some of the colors are duplicated, it doesn't mean anything, they are still separate regions. The only color that has significance is red - it always means foreground and will not have any product applied to it. That can be confusing at first if you don't realize that you clicked Define Foreground instead of Define new region.


----------

